# Raising chickens, Our responsibility



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just love this! Thought you all would enjoy it too


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've seen a lot of these old poster posted on facebook by chicken pages. I wish the government still thought this way.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it! My grandfather called his garden his Victory Garden his entire life.


----------



## micochsl (Jun 30, 2013)

jaystyles75 said:


> I just love this! Thought you all would enjoy it too


Love this!! I better get 5 more chickens!


----------

